# 1917 Farm Truck Model T from Northeast Model Products



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with the 1917 Farm Truck Model T from Northeast Model Products - http://www.nemodel.com/shop/1917-Farm-Truck-Model-T-Kit.htm? The picture and description on the web page is rather bereft of details. 

Thanks for sharing any information that you may have or can refer me to.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Have a look at the pictures: http://www.lasergang-shop.de/kreativmeile/node/700 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Fritz - thank you for the information; if that's your work I'm very impressed. Given what appears to be the amount of fabrication associated with this vehicle I think that I pursue a more "traditional" kit such as a Hubley diecast. 

Mark


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Na, I did not built that kit in he link. A friend of mine did. I assembled this one many years ago 

 

Those NENG trucks are TT Fords, 25 % longer than the Hubley T´s. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Unfortunately Ted Stinson is getting on in years and may no longer be able to supply any more kits. I requested a coach kit and he was unable to send it to me. Drop him an email before you order. otherwise as his kits are almost like scratch building just get plans form backstreet banner works


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 07 Sep 2012 01:52 PM 
Unfortunately Ted Stinson is getting on in years and may no longer be able to supply any more kits. I requested a coach kit and he was unable to send it to me. Drop him an email before you order. otherwise as his kits are almost like scratch building just get plans form backstreet banner works 
Sidestreet Bannerworks, not backstreet:

http://www.sidestreetbannerworks.com/

Scot


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess my mind is in the back HOUSE! oops sorry about that, you are correct!


----------

